# My first schooling "show"



## jleonard (Jul 3, 2010)

Today I went to my first schooling "show" with my little Locita. It was put on by the local driving club and held at one of the member's farm, which was absolutely beautiful. You could just come and drive the trails around the farm, or you could participate in the little "show" which consisted of driving a dressage test and getting scored, then driving the cones course.

I decided to try the test and course, just so I could get some experience and see where we stood. I had no expectations going into the dressage ring. I had not worked with Locita much and still consider her green, although she is coming along very well. The ring was huge, 100x40 meters I believe, I thought we'd never make it down center line! The test asked for working trot, collected trot, and extended trot. She does not have a solid collected or extended trot at this point, but I was thrilled that she went in and gave me three distinct gaits and tried her very best. We also had to back three meters (~10 ft), and although I don't think we made it quite that far, she backed willingly and walked off quietly. She had nice straight halts, and stood well for the 10 required seconds. I had no idea what kind of a score we would get, having never driven a dressage test, but I could not have been happier with our performance, especially for our first time out. Locita tried her little heart out and did everything that I asked of her.

After dressage we headed over to the cones course. Several people had commented that it was quite a technical course, and though I haven't seen enough to really know, there were some subtle curves between cones that made it fun! I had never driven a course that was actually set to my wheel width, and was a little flustered going in. Locita and I have only driven a cones course together once, and we were not quite in sync for the first few cones, but after the u-chute (don't know what it's actually called) at 5, we finally got it together and were really "on" for the second half. We only knocked one ball at 2, which was before I got my act together. I was later told that the course was set at prelim clearance (I believe it was 30 cm clearance?). So much for an easy first time out!

My neighbor had gone with me, so when I was done with cones we went out on a little trail drive around the farm. We went back to the trailers and unhitched, then left the minis to enjoy some grass while we headed to the barn for lunch. The barn was spectacular, filled with six or so beautiful Welsh ponies. We ate in the barn aisle with ponies hanging over our shoulders. We took a little tour of the tack room and carriage house, both of which were just as spectacular as the rest of the barn. Once everyone had eaten, they gave out awards, and to my surprise, Locita and I won best single pony and a bottle of champagne (which I'll have to wait to sample for another two months




). We got our test back and I was pleased to see that we had all 7's and 6's with only one 5. We even earned an 8 for obedience! I am so proud of Locita, I could not have asked her to give any more than she did. Today also happens to be her birthday, and I think this was the perfect way to celebrate





(Pictures to come!)


----------



## jleonard (Jul 3, 2010)

I didn't get any great photos, didn't get a chance to give my dad operating instructions beforehand, but here they are.

Coming down center line for the first time.











20m circle right (an attempt at collected, really just slow



)











Extended trot ( more of a lenghthening, but I was proud of her for not just running, and it was a LONG way across that diagonal!)






Backing






More to come


----------



## jleonard (Jul 3, 2010)

Exiting the ring. Yay! We did it!






Made it through 4, looking for the next






Through the chute at 5






I know the breeching needs to come down a couple of holes, didn't get it right after I cleaned I guess. I also need to order longer hold back straps as they are too short on this cart and cause the breeching to ride up.

Ok, I'm done now


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 3, 2010)

How old is she? She looks really good! Congratulations!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree w/ Myrna(Rhinestone); lookin' GOOD!

Looks like a really high-class set-up; bet you had a great time, and it's clear you and your little mare are doing a fine job!

From what I can see in the pics, you are on target w/ your comments about the breeching; should be easy to fix, though.

Congrats on 'getting out there'!

Margo


----------



## jleonard (Jul 3, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> How old is she? She looks really good! Congratulations!


She is 12. I got her as a 4 year old, and broke her at 5, but never did more than longline her a few times and get her into the cart once or twice a year until last year when I finally started really working with her and realized her potential. You can add her to the free horse list, she was given to me when I bought my other mini because we were getting ready to move to KY and the owner knew she'd have a great life.


----------



## jleonard (Jul 3, 2010)

Margo_C-T said:


> I agree w/ Myrna(Rhinestone); lookin' GOOD!
> 
> Looks like a really high-class set-up; bet you had a great time, and it's clear you and your little mare are doing a fine job!
> 
> ...


Thank you!

It really was a very nice place. I wish I'd taken a picture of the barn! The trophy room was full of pictures of them driving over the years, and there was a story behind every picture. I guess the daughter won the Royal Windsor Show at one point. They were fascinating people.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Job well done!


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 3, 2010)

jleonard said:


> It really was a very nice place. I wish I'd taken a picture of the barn! The trophy room was full of pictures of them driving over the years, and there was a story behind every picture. I guess the daughter won the Royal Windsor Show at one point. They were fascinating people.


Where was it?


----------



## jleonard (Jul 3, 2010)

At Kate and Katie Whaley's farm in Paris, KY.


----------



## wrs (Jul 3, 2010)

Boy that looks like alot of fun. I'm so looking forward to driving.





Congratulations on your first "show". Looks like you both had a blast & make a great team.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking GREAT!! Sounds like a lot of fun, too!!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 4, 2010)

Stepping a bit 'sideways' on the thread, but want to ask...is that considered a 'stonedust' dressage ring?(Perfectly 'groomed', I might add! WOW!) It looks a lot like what we call 'crusher fines' around here; I use it to build pathways and add to the horses' runs to mitigate the gooey adobe mud!

Margo


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow that looks like a wonderful start to your careers together! Very brave of you, and looks like you did awesome. Congrats!


----------



## REO (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow you and she did awesome!!





Looking really GOOD out there!


----------



## jleonard (Jul 4, 2010)

Margo_C-T said:


> Stepping a bit 'sideways' on the thread, but want to ask...is that considered a 'stonedust' dressage ring?(Perfectly 'groomed', I might add! WOW!) It looks a lot like what we call 'crusher fines' around here; I use it to build pathways and add to the horses' runs to mitigate the gooey adobe mud!
> 
> Margo


You know, I'm not sure what the footing was and I didn't get a chance to look at it very closely. Around here most people use crushed limestone (Class I sand) as a base and river sand on top in riding rings. If I had to guess I would say this was crushed limestone. It was really well packed, nice and firm for driving. My cart fish-tails really badly in most sand footings, but there was none of that in this ring.

Thanks everyone for your comments! It really was a lot of fun, and everyone was so nice and helpful. It's only taken me 7 years of talking about getting out there to actually do it!


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 4, 2010)

Whaleys make sense. Wow, quite the company you keep!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your wonderful story and great photos! Looking really good!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 5, 2010)

There's my girl!



Locita was the mare I drove at the National Drive in 2009 and she did an AWESOME job for such a green driver. She's a real powerhouse and has lots of potential...she even made an awesome wheeler in a new tandem without any prior training for multiples. I'm not surprised she did well at this event!

The pictures are really pretty Jess and you both look very nice.

Leia


----------



## jleonard (Jul 5, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> There's my girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Leia. She is one of those wonderful horses who remember everything they are taught. She still remembers everything you did with her at the Drive, it has really helped!


----------

